# midges and or moquito's



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Are their any areas where these are particularly prevalent. 

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

cambio said:


> Are their any areas where these are particularly prevalent.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, they follow me !!!!!!!

Obviously near fresh water, lights.....They dont seem so bad on the coast, altho they do seem to like me and find me

Jo xxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Yes, they follow me !!!!!!!
> 
> Obviously near fresh water, lights.....They dont seem so bad on the coast, altho they do seem to like me and find me
> 
> Jo xxx


Thats really weird you should say that! When I was living in Fuengirola with my daughter there were thousands of them. We have a river running through our village and rarely see one.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> Thats really weird you should say that! When I was living in Fuengirola with my daughter there were thousands of them. We have a river running through our village and rarely see one.


 Ah, but thats because I lived near Fuengirola!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Cazzy said:


> . We have a river running through our village and rarely see one.


I think they mainly lay their eggs in standing water, so they're unlikely to be around rivers.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

and fruit flies, don't forget the fruitflies.....


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Cazzy said:


> Thats really weird you should say that! When I was living in Fuengirola with my daughter there were thousands of them. We have a river running through our village and rarely see one.


Ok


Thanks guys


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Mossies used to be a big problem for me when we first moved here but this year, although there were far more, I didn't get bitten. Very odd. But effing fruit flies are really an issue but at least we know from them why tapas was invented....


----------

